# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  TPK verhauen.........

## FrauDoktor

Hab es leider nicht geschafft, meinen TPK Schein zu erwerben, auch beim Wiederholen nicht, was ja nun bedeutet, dass ich frher oder spter die Uni wechseln muss, damit ich meinen TPK Schein (und dann eben auch den Phantomschein) nachholen kann. Aber mir ist ja auch sehr wohl bekannt, dass es nicht allzu einfach ist, die Uni zu wechseln, obwohl das Studium ansonsten bei mir eigentlich planmig und erfolgreich verluft.
Wollte mal fragen, ob mit diesem Thema irgendjemand mal Erfahrungen gemacht hat und mir eventuell Tips geben kann, ob sich bei meinen Voraussetzungen das Weiterstudieren berhaupt lohnt. Bin zwar immernoch hochmotiviert, aber ich will doch realistisch bleiben und vorher abchecken, wie meine Chancen stehen, wenn ich eben zuerst alle theoretischen Scheine mache inkl. Vorphysikum bis zum Physikum und dann versuche, an ne andere Uni zu wechseln um den Rest nachzumachen.
Wie stehen denn die Chancen genommen zu werden, wenn man sich direkt bei ner Uni fr ein hheres Semester bewirbt? Und kann ich vielleicht, nachdem ich meine praktischen Scheine gemacht habe, wieder an meine alte Uni zurckwechseln?
Es wre echt nett, wenn jemand in dem groen weiten Medilearnforum mir weiterhelfen knnte   :Top:

----------


## Newlixx

Hm .... die Frage ist, wie oft man den Schein denn berhaupt machen darf .... bld ist, dass das wirklich der einfachste praktische Schein ist und man da einmal ein wenig selbstkritisch rangehen muss und drber nachdenken, ob die Berufswahl wirklich die richtige fr einen ist, oder ob man vielleicht doch eher Medizin machen sollte.
Natrlich wird es gleich einige geben, die sagen, dass man spter keine Zhne selbst aufstellen und irgendwelche Zhne kneten muss ... klar, aber wenn einem die grundstzliche handwerkliche Fhigkeit fehlt, sollte man sich die von mir oben erwhnte Gedanken schon mal machen !

----------


## Recall8

Eigentlich msstest Du den Kurs nochmals machen knnen,
oder verbietet es die Studienordnung deiner Uni?

----------


## flopipop

> Hm .... die Frage ist, wie oft man den Schein denn berhaupt machen darf .... bld ist, dass das wirklich der einfachste praktische Schein ist und man da einmal ein wenig selbstkritisch rangehen muss und drber nachdenken, ob die Berufswahl wirklich die richtige fr einen ist, oder ob man vielleicht doch eher Medizin machen sollte.


 bung macht den meister, alles ist erlernbar! sich nach dem ersten verhauen praktischen kurs als handwerklich unbegabt abzustempeln wre nicht besonders klug. man darf nicht zu frh aufgeben, auch nach anfnglichen rckschlgen nicht. ertrinken tut nicht der, der unter die wasseroberflche gefallen ist, sondern der, der dort bleibt, weil er zu faul ist zu paddeln.

----------


## Newlixx

> Hab es leider nicht geschafft, meinen TPK Schein zu erwerben, auch beim Wiederholen nicht ...



Also ... Flopipop .... erst richtig lesen, dann urteilen !!!    :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Top:

----------


## flopipop

ja und, 2 mal durchfallen heit auch nicht dass man unfhig ist.

----------


## Newlixx

> ja und, 2 mal durchfallen heit auch nicht dass man unfhig ist.



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole .... erst einmal richtig durchlesen .... dann denken .... dann schreiben !!!
Ich habe lediglich einen Gedankenansto gegeben ... mal drber nachzudenken, ob es nicht vielleicht zu schwer fr einen selbst ist, ob man sich vielleicht einfach auch einmal ein wenig selbst berschtzt hat und ob man nicht doch einen hnlichen Weg gehen sollte, der dann aber nicht Zahnmedizin heit.
Von Unfhigkeit, die Du hier ansprichst, habe ich kein Wort verloren ... natrlich ist es lblich von Dir, hier eine groe Diskussion bers Knie brechen zu wollen. Zuerst einmal solltest Du dafr auch einen Grund haben !

----------


## flopipop

> natrlich ist es lblich von Dir, hier eine groe Diskussion bers Knie brechen zu wollen.


Darber nachzudenken, das studium der zahnmedizin eventuell unter umstnden abbrechen zu wollen, nur weil man 2 mal durch den tpk, der ja einer der kurse ist, wo es am leichtesten durchzufallen ist, durchgefallen ist, nicht besonders nach zielstrebigkeit aussieht, was ja dein vorschlag war. klar, jeder kann nach paar semstern rausgefunden haben, dass die studienwahl einem doch nicht liegt, aber es muss nicht am durchgefallenen tpk liegen.

----------


## Recall8

Fragen wir doch mal anders, als um Wiederholungen eines TPK zu sprechen bzw. sich um den Werdegang des kompletten Studiums Gedanken zu machen.

Warum bist Du durchgefallen, d.h. welche Kursleistungen wurden denn konkret nicht erbracht? Ich glaube eine Antwort auf die Frage wrde schon Einiges erleichtern.  Warst Du schlichtweg berfordert, lag es an der Klausur oder irgendwelchen Arbeitsschritten kurz vor der Abgabe?

----------


## FrauDoktor

Bin einfach in Zeitnot gekommen,d.h. dass ich einfach versucht habe, meine Arbeiten wenigstens einigermaen fertigzustellen um sie abgeben zu knnen. Leider hat darunter auch die Qualitt der Kronen gelitten.
Die minimale Kursstundenzahl in Ulm hat mir schlichtweg nicht gereicht, wir konnten dort nicht unbegrenzt von morgens bis abends im Labor bleiben, sondern mussten mit ca. 4h am Tag (Mo-Do) klarkommen, und ich hab das nicht geschafft.

----------


## Rabbit

Also meiner Meinung nach solltest du nicht gleich die Schuhe an den Nagel hngen...

Empfehlen wrde ich dir aber ein Praktikum beim Zahntechniker.
Wie das geht einen Platz zu bekommen? -Anrufen, nachfragen, mitmachen.

Du wirst vielleicht erst mal immer nur "nein" hren, aber frag weiter und weiter...sicher findest auch du ein Labor in dem du mitmachen darfst.

Die Zahntechniker haben immer ein paar gute Tipps auf Lager, vielleicht hilft es dir ja.
Auerdem knnen sie dir sagen, wo du Fehler machst beim arbeiten.
Deinen TPK-Kurs kennst du ja mittlerweile sicher auswendig, fertige dort die arbeiten nochmal an und zwar auch auf Zeit.

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Recall8

Es ist halt immer eine Gratwanderung.

Die knapp bemessene Zeit fr die Kurse hat ja meist auch den Zweck schnelles Arbeiten zu erlernen. Was fr mich meist auch im Stress endet. Aber letztendlich muss man gerade versuche in stressigen Situationen versuchen khlen Kopf zu bewahren, auch wenn dein tischnachbar ein paar Arbeitsschritte weiter ist.

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen: mach 2-4 Wochen beim Techniker Praktikum und nehm nen neuen Anlauf. Du solltest es dann mit SIcherheit schaffen, auch deshalb, da du nun fast alle Arbeitsschritte auswendig knnen solltest.

Wie sieht es den mit den Assis und ihrer Motivation aus?
Ich wei nicht, wie es betreuungsmg in Ulm aussieht, aber ich habe bisher(!!!) noch nie erlebt, dass ein Assistent nicht mal geholfen hat, wenn Not am Mann war.

Was war denn besonders "schlecht" an der Krone? krone ist ja nicht gleich Krone. Da mssten dann ja schon schwerwiegende Patzer gewesen sein oder?

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

...scheinen mir die bisherigen Tipps gewesen zu sein. Daher werd' ich mal nicht in die kollektive Spekulationsorgie ber deine Entschlossenheit und/oder handwerklichen Fertigkeiten mit einsteigen - das wird dir wohl kaum weiterhelfen... Soviel gesunde Selbsteinschtzung, ob dein Wille und deine Skills ein Vorankommen erlauben, unterstelle ich dir einfach mal.

Zunchst mal mchte ich dir nahelegen (falls nicht schon geschehen) ein persnliches Gesprch mit Frau Dr. Wrth zu suchen. Es liegt in ihrem Ermessen und an den zur Verfgung stehenden Kapazitten, ob sie dir eine erneute Wiederholung des Kurses anbietet. Die Studienordnung liee dies - meines Wissens nach - zu.
Als nchstes solltest du im Studiendekanat aller(!) paarunddreissig deutschen Hochschulen anrufen und dich erkundigen, ob grundstzlich ein Wechsel (ob in Form einer Direktbewerbung oder via Tauschpartner) trotz verlorenem Prfungsanspruch in einem Fach noch mglich ist. Leider haben sich die Aufnahmekriterien bei Studienortwechsel in den letzten 2-3 Jahren aufgrund einer unverbindlichen Richtlinie der Rektorenkonferenz drastisch verschrft, da sehr viele Unis nicht das "Abstellgleis fr gescheiterte Existenzen" sein wollen und folglich keine prfungsgesperrten Studenten mehr annehmen (dazu gehrt auch Ulm!). 

Bei den (wahrscheinlich) wenigen, bei denen es doch mglich ist, solltest du dich (wenn mglich) direkt bewerben, auch (nach vorheriger Abklrung) fr einen Zweithrerstatus.
Parallel dazu solltest du in den diversen Foren und Tauschbrsen (nachgooglen!) Tauschanfragen stellen fr eben diese Unis, die noch bereit wren, dich zu nehmen. Wie oben bereits erwhnt, kommt fr Ulm nur ein Tauschinteressent in Frage, der *nicht* prfungsgesperrt ist 
*und* die gleiche Studiensemester(nicht Fachsemester-)zahl hat wie du.

Falls dies nicht auf Anhieb klappen sollte, bleibt dir nach der Zwangsexmatrikulation (die dir soweit ich weiss nun bevorsteht --->abklren!), nur noch eine Bewerbung an einer sterreichischen (oder anderen EU-) Hochschule. Ich mchte dir keine falschen Hoffnungen machen, aber die Chancen fr eine Aufnahme an einer solchen, stehen gar nicht so schlecht. 

Gib Bescheid, wie sich die Sache entwickelt hat,

Lg und viel Erfolg,

MOUSE

----------


## FrauDoktor

Also erstmal vielen Dank fr deine umfassende Antwort, auch wenn mich diese jetzt endgltig demotiviert hat. So wie es aussieht, besteht meine einzige Chance Zahnmedizin weiterzustudieren darin, mich erneut fr das erste Semester bei der ZVS zu bewerben, und das ist irgendwie wohl bei einem Schnitt von 1,8 relativ hoffnungslos, dass ich da einen Platz im WS06/07 bekomme............
Habe auch direkt eine Mail an Frau Dr.Wrth geschrieben, um mich nher zu erkundigen und ob es eventuell mglich ist, TPK erneut zu wiederholen. Ansonsten kann ich das alles echt knicken, und wie ich das meinen Eltern beibringen soll, wei ich echt nicht........

----------


## flopipop

aber kann man den kurs nicht irgendwie wiedholen? es muss doch eine mglichkeit geben, den kurs nochmal machen zu knnen, auch wenn man ein semester verliert o.. das kann doch nicht sein, dass man wegen einem kurs das studium aufgeben muss, wenn das so ist, dann ist da etwas schief in der lehrkonzeption.

----------


## Newlixx

> Also erstmal vielen Dank fr deine umfassende Antwort, auch wenn mich diese jetzt endgltig demotiviert hat. So wie es aussieht, besteht meine einzige Chance Zahnmedizin weiterzustudieren darin, mich erneut fr das erste Semester bei der ZVS zu bewerben, und das ist irgendwie wohl bei einem Schnitt von 1,8 relativ hoffnungslos, dass ich da einen Platz im WS06/07 bekomme............
> Habe auch direkt eine Mail an Frau Dr.Wrth geschrieben, um mich nher zu erkundigen und ob es eventuell mglich ist, TPK erneut zu wiederholen. Ansonsten kann ich das alles echt knicken, und wie ich das meinen Eltern beibringen soll, wei ich echt nicht........



Hi, also wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, dass Du definitiv Deinen Prfungsanspruch in Zahnmedizin verloren zu haben, hast Du mit einer erneuten Bewerbung auf Zahnmedizin in Deutschland keine Chance.
Sinnvoller ist es wohl wirklich eher, jede Uni durchzutelefonieren und zu hoffen, dass jemand dabei ist, der einen den Kurs noch einmal machen lsst.

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> aber kann man den kurs nicht irgendwie wiedholen? es muss doch eine mglichkeit geben, den kurs nochmal machen zu knnen...


...aber mittlerweile gibts darauf ein definitives *Nein*! In der Approbationsordnung heisst es unmiverstndlich, da fr jedes Praktikum, jeden Kurs und jedes Seminar nur Anspruch auf *eine* Wiederholung besteht. Abschluklausuren drfen inklusive aller Wiederholungsmglichkeiten *insgesamt* nur *dreimal* geschrieben werden. 
Diese Tatsache hat in jngster Vergangenheit und aktuell ungezhlten (Zahn-)Medizinern v.a. in Fchern wie Biochemie das Rckrat gebrochen (soll sogar schon in Fchern wie Terminologie vorgekommen sein!).

Was Jenseits dessen liegt, ist im curriculren und administrativen Ermessen der jeweiligen Uni, die unerhrt viel Spielraum in der Gestaltung und Durchfhrung ihrer Studiengnge besitzt.
Beispielsweise nimmt die Uni Greifswald keinen Zahnmediziner mehr, der das 10.Studiensemester berschritten hat, unabhngig von seiner Fachsemesterzahl. Wohingegen Heidelberg dir erlaubt(e), als Fachfremder z.B. bei den Biologen den vorkl. Chemieschein zu machen und ihn bei den Medizinern als "quivalent" anrechnen zu lassen.
Nach (unbesttigten) Informationen soll von den Regierungsprsidien die Empfehlung ausgesprochen worden sein, keine prfungsgesperrten Studenten bei Tauschwunsch innerhalb desselben Bundeslandes aufzunehmen.

Das alles ist relativ neu und im Zusammenhang mit Studiengebhren Teil der Emanzipation der Universitten und ihres neuen "Qualittsanspruches", von dem u.a. die Finanzierung durch Zweitfrdermittel abhngt...
Klingt komisch, iss aber so - und umso mehr Anla der Hochschulpolitik einen Hacken zu schlagen und alle erdenklichen (auch rechtlichen) Mittel auszuschpfen, letztlich doch an sein Ziel zu kommen.


MOUSE  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## FrauDoktor

Also ich habe mich mit Frau Dr. Wrth in Verbindung gesetzt und sie hat mir gesagt, dass mein Prfungsanspruch definitiv *NICHT* verloren ist.
Das heit fr mich jetzt halt nur, dass ich in einem der nchsten Semester versuchen muss, die Uni zu wechseln.
Also besteht noch Grund zur Hoffnung fr mich, dass alles gut wird  :Grinnnss!:  ...........irgendwie  :Top:

----------


## Knockout_Mouse

> ...dass mein Prfungsanspruch definitiv *NICHT* verloren ist.


Das sind gute Neuigkeiten. Mir ist zwar nicht ganz klar, warum du dann in diesem Fall den Kurs nicht nochmal in Ulm machen kannst, aber immerhin hast du wieder Optionen. Sorry fr den (voreiligen) Fehlalarm.

lg,

MOUSE

----------


## FrauDoktor

Kein Problem, bin ja fr jeden Hinweis,Ratschlag usw. dankbar, auch wenn er sich dann, in diesem Fall GottseiDank, als falsch herausstellt   :Grinnnss!:  .
Werde jetzt deinen Tip befolgen und das persnliche Gesprch mit Frau Dr. Wrth suchen, vielleicht gibts ja noch Hoffnung, dass wenn man nen Laborplatz frei hat, ich dann diesen haben darf   :Grinnnss!:  .
Bis jetzt hat sie dazu ja noch nicht nein gesagt, und das ist ja immerhin mal ein Anfang!!!

----------


## Llewelyna

Hi,
ich habe das gleiche Problem, allerdings bin ich nicht praktisch, sondern theoretisch durchgefallen.
Nun bin ich in Hamburg auch gesperrt und mittlerweile ziemlich hilflos und demotiviert. Ich habe mich schon mit etlichen Unis auseinandergesetzt, die alle so ziemlich das Gleiche sagen, nmlich das die Aussichten ziemlich gering sind den Kurs berhaupt noch ein mal zu machen.  
Ich weiss mittlerweile echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Gibt es berhaupt jemanden der das schon mal geschafft hat? 
Und wenn ja wie??? 
Werde Mittwoch zum wiederholten Male zum Dekan gehen, ich hoffe das bringt was. Aber das ist doch alles echt fies.....  :Hh?:

----------


## jabba666

hi folks,mchte meinen senf auch noch dazugeben:
wenn alle stricke reissen,sollte man versuchen nach mainz zu wechseln,da man sowohl in klinik als auch in der vorklinik jeden schein sooft versuchen darf wie man will,und wenn man dabei alt und grau wird....auf der anderen seite mchte ich mich newlixx anschliessen,und zu bedenken geben,dass tpk im vergleich der deutlich leichteste kurs des ganzen studiums ist,zumindest was das praktische angeht!es ist ja keine schande wenn jemand es einfach nicht in den fingern hat,aber das ist im zm-studium grundvorraussetzung  :Meine Meinung:  
es gilt die alte regel:"was beschissen anfngt,wird mit der zeit eher schlimmer"
berleg dir,ob du dir das antun willst,es wre rgerlich fr dich,wenn du erst am ende des vk-abschnitts einsehen musst,dass deine talente eher woanders liegen...du verlierst nur zeit und vor allem geld!kopf hoch,andere berufe machen auch spass und haben obendrein auch eine bessere perspektive!  :Keks:

----------

